# Fence Posts



## shallowhunt (Sep 25, 2012)

Any suggestions on the easiest way to remove old fence posts???


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

tractor with front end loader and a chain.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

If it is soft ground you can get away with a chain triple wrapped around base and pulled with a truck. But you will break some off.

Tractor is best.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

monkeyman1 said:


> tractor with front end loader and a chain.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

A bumper jack, 2x4 or 2x6 for a base and a short chain. Suck 'em right out of the ground.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...nce+post+puller&fr=yfp-t-701&fr2=piv-web&vm=r


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

If they're T-post,tractor supply has a puller that sucks them right out of this black gumbo we have.I think I paid about 40.00 and has been used a zillion times by me and all my neighbors.For wood post,a rear tractor rim from a tractor salvage yard,30 bucks,rolled up against the post,wrap a chain around post 3 times at bottom,pull the chain over the rim and tie to a pickup and pull.The wheel makes the chain pull straight up instead of sideways and possibly breaking the post.Broke chains have screwed up a lot of tailgates and back windows,maybe even lips and skull hide.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

X2, Peckerwood. Believe we went to the same school. (Hard Knocks U.)


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Tractor supply has a T-post puller that pulls them right out of the ground...


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Your kids or your daughters boyfriend


Cody C


----------



## texaspyro21 (Feb 25, 2012)

Long Pole said:


> A bumper jack, 2x4 or 2x6 for a base and a short chain. Suck 'em right out of the ground.


This- I had one that broke off at the ground so I ran a long lag bolt into it and then jacked it up. Even pulled it out of the concrete.


----------



## shallowhunt (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks peckerwood...I saw a video of the rim and chain method and i 
can say it works... make sure you use a heavy chain and wont have any 
problems


----------

